
Mentor s/b who has completed CS50, wants to be a SWE, and learn Clojure - simonpure
https://www.reddit.com/r/cs50/comments/ibzzlq/im_looking_to_mentor_someone_who_has_completed/
======
travisjungroth
Hey, that's my post. It's very strange seeing it posted here. I only happened
to be looking at newest to see how a post I made here was doing.

If anyone here happens to have any questions, I'll answer them.

